# [Opinion] Budget PnS relevant?



## denhot (Apr 4, 2017)

To begin with I'm not a camera expert, but I generally want to know do you think Point and shoot camera's under 20k or so are even relevant for photography except for the optical zoom? Casual or otherwise?
I have a Galaxy S7 as my phone and to my surprise I discovered that it took much better shots then my beloved PnS Sony W210 (2009~Rs. 13k).
I was considering getting a new camera but couldn't make a valid case for the purchase. I mostly view my photos on a 43" TV and the details are not lacking in daylight, and night is pretty great too.
Infact Sony mobiles though not great with photography shipped with 1/2.3" sensors also, so thinking of me as inconsiderate could someone enlighten me of  the benefits of owning a PnS, and the 4k video recording acumen also.
Or are DSLR & Micro 4/3rds the only jump to make from premium smartphones.


----------



## nac (Apr 4, 2017)

I have seen photos taken with S7 and it's pretty darn good. 

Image quality is not everything when you want to get something more than mobile camera.

With compacts you can control lot more than a mobile and you can do it quicker. Better lens, controls, flash, battery, using a dedicated camera is more fun and interesting than a mobile camera. 

If you put too much emphasis on image quality, then yeah you have to get something like DSLR.


----------



## raja manuel (Apr 4, 2017)

If you're happy with the photos from your phone, there is no reason to get any other camera. That said, a few reasons to consider a P&S because you asked:
* Battery charge likely to last longer than your phone, and using the camera doesn't discharge your phone's battery
* (Usually) easier to mount on a tripod
* Easier to trigger an off camera flash with a P&S
* Losing your P&S will not hurt as much as losing your phone, which has so much more of your life on it
* Might be easier to grip, now that smartphones combine large screens with being very thin

And whether a DSLR or Micro 4/3 would be a jump from premium smartphones depends a lot on what kind of photography you do.


----------



## denhot (Apr 5, 2017)

Thank You for sharing your knowledge & valuable suggestions, they have cleared my doubts and aligned my views.
Lens quality is a something even I felt was a factor due to sheer optics of size, thanks for confirming.


----------

